
So what are (some of) my values? - DoreenMichele
https://raisingfutureadults.blogspot.com/2020/05/so-what-are-some-of-my-values.html
======
poormystic
Words mean so many different things to different people, and for me the
subject of Values is the study of what is valued. For instance some people
might value wealth, and not value love. I personally value love over wealth.
For me, having spent time in prayer and meditation, love is a person, who
might indeed be called Love. Valuing my relationship with Love, I wish to
behave lovingly towards others. Selfishness is out. The modern world says to
its children that they must look after number one, meaning put themselves and
their own comfort first. For me this is utterly wrong, because my happiness is
in my relationships with other people. (There is only ONE; others are myself;
the relationship I have with the world is ultimately the relationship I have
with myself. Therefore fine grained questioning of the structure of morality
is needless, and any fool can understand how to become happy in their
relationship with the world; with GOD; with themselves: Love is Happiness,
Happiness is Beauty... Love is the work of care for others, and Happiness is
the outcome of such work. Love is what I value.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Thanks.

The post isn't really intended to be comprehensive or something. I'm just
trying to stumble my forward on developing this parenting blog that has been
languishing.

"Anything worth doing is worth doing badly." I'm sure this sucks, but I need
to see how people react to it and what not to improve on that and work out how
best to communicate about parenting topics.

~~~
poormystic
:)

